# How much is it worth?



## tpdsmith (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently "won" a board after I donated to a charity for injured athletes. It's a signal snowboard with Rockstar energy written all over it. When I picked it up the guy told me it is a five hundred dollar board. I thought signal boards were from 250- 400 dollars.

I attached some pics to this message. 

This board is brand new, never been used. Will someone give me some kind of idea of what I should sell it for?

Thanks, Thomas Smith
[email protected]


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Why would you sell it?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks pretty good but those promo boards are rarely quality. I would say its worth $250-$300 but someone could buy a new retail board on sale for the same price. If you got rid of it at $150 or $200 you might get someone to grab it and they wont be able to get mad when they realize its not the best. GL


----------



## tpdsmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*Why, well...*



gprider_capita said:


> Why would you sell it?


Hey, I live in the Southeast. We ski on some small hills 1 to 2 times a year at best. The snow is mostly man-made. My son snowboards, and I might let him keep it, but then again he might use it one to two times a year. I would really rather someone have it who will use it.


----------



## tpdsmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*Promo board*



SnowMotion said:


> Looks pretty good but those promo boards are rarely quality. I would say its worth $250-$300 but someone could buy a new retail board on sale for the same price. If you got rid of it at $150 or $200 you might get someone to grab it and they wont be able to get mad when they realize its not the best. GL


I looked at other "rockstar" promo boards on ebay. They are not the same. I guess I should just take it and let smomeone look at it to be sure.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I would just keep it and hang it on the wall


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

It would be more worth it for you to get on it and try snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would put it on eBay with a reserve of $250. You will likely get 450-500


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Argo said:


> I would put it on eBay with a reserve of $250. You will likely get 450-500


This may be but you will be taking advantage of someone that doesn't know better. Most new gear is 30%-40% off at shops now so they can buy a much better board.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They aren't buying it for the board.....

Also, a good rider can ride pretty much anything you strap on their feet. My 12 y/o son has a cheap ass marvel comics wolverine board that he loves to take out and throw methods left and right with because the bottom graphics look cool, that would be the same for this rockstar board...even though he has higher end Rome, ride, nitro and forum boards.... He is keeps in touch with ChasG since he summer camps with him in Mt Hood and would love for me to buy him a rockstar board so he could method this thing all over but I've never found one anywhere near his size....


----------



## tpdsmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*advice,*

Thanks for all the advice, and believe me I understand. I am about ready to leave house and home so that I can live like a vagabond. I just dream of giving it all up to live the dream. I have 3 weeks left before I present my thesis. The state college I work for wants to promote me from part-time/ temp employee to full-time slave. It's all good though, I just don't know for how much longer. Even though it would be great just to bolt, but this would only be a quick fix and would not solve all problems. Once, I figure out how to carry my kayak on my mountain bike my plans may change.

I do respect everyone's dedication to the sport, I feel inspired by your responses.

FYI:I measured it at around 60 inches which should be around 152cm. The board has 154 stamped on it, I assume this means the manufacturer indicates that it is 154cm in length.

Thomas


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

give it away to some deserving kid for some stokage karma...do it before defense of your dissertation


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> give it away to some deserving kid for some stokage karma...do it before defense of your dissertation


If you follow that advice I'll pm my address to you.


----------



## tpdsmith (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll echo the sentiments that the promo boards like that are generally lower quality. Props for donating, but it's strange that a snowboard would be offered as a raffle/prize in the southeast. That'd be kind of like offering a surfboard here in CO.


----------

